# anybody else plow this week?



## B-2 Lawncare (Feb 11, 2012)

Here's the pictures boys.


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

*already?*

You have got to be kidding!! Already? wonder what that means for the upcoming winter! Nice Kubota M.....


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Keep it in your Buffalo not mine


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Sweet machine, Yuck with the snow!


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

That crap looks wet and heavy.


----------



## B-2 Lawncare (Feb 11, 2012)

I was excited to run the new tractor for about thirty minutes!! I have no idea what this winter will bring, we got more rain this last summer than I can ever rember. And it been really cool this summer. Most years around this time ever thing is dead but this year a lot is still green and growing?


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Damn global warming!

Grass here is growing like crazy still. We never had a dry season here like we normally do. I didn't even turn mynirrigation on at home.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Freaking showoff. lol

At least you didn't have to wait long to break in the new tractor.



NBI Lawn;1831243 said:


> Damn global warming!
> 
> Grass here is growing like crazy still. We never had a dry season here like we normally do. I didn't even turn mynirrigation on at home.


We had a dry season, it was about 2-3 weeks. :laughing:


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Same here with the rain, atleast once week or so and everything stayed good and green all summer.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

plowed and fitted for winter wheat!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

And you hit a tree...nice job! 

I can't really wrap my head around having to plow this early, thank god it was you.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

We got about six or eight inches in October a few years ago and there was still a lot of leaves on the trees witch resulted in a lot of down trees. I'm good on snow until some time in November.


----------



## Polarismalibu (Sep 20, 2012)

Mark Oomkes;1831281 said:


> Freaking showoff. lol
> 
> At least you didn't have to wait long to break in the new tractor.
> 
> We had a dry season, it was about 2-3 weeks. :laughing:


Ours was 2-3 days it seemed


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Send it to MN.


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

Hamelfire;1833363 said:


> Send it to MN.


now why do you have to start trouble


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

Got 6" in the hills around Fairbanks, plowed 1/2 a dozen driveways Thumbs Up


----------

